
Show HN: VR-OS is a desktop operating system beyond the limits of your monitor - matthaeus
https://matthaeuskrenn.com/vr-os/
======
KirinDave
This seems really interesting, but I am curious what headset hardware is
sufficient for it as of yet. My experience trying this with Virtual Desktop
was that my Occulus simply lacked the resolution to make these screens
comfortable.

~~~
asarazan
I'm really hoping somebody at Oculus/HTC/Microsoft sees this and wants to
develop it, because I agree the hardware industry needs to step up its game to
make this a reality.

------
cwxm
Looks really great! This is the best implementation of this I've seen so far.

It does feel like it'd be great to combine VR headsets with hand gestures
(gloves or rings maybe?). In the video for example, your slack window is far
away. My immediate instinct was to grab that slack window closer to me.

~~~
matthaeus
Thanks! The way I think about hand tracking is that it has its applications,
but has to be used very thoughtfully. The mouse is approachable and gives me
access to my entire field of view just by moving my wrist a bit. Hand tracking
can feel amazingly natural, but lifting my hand/arm and possibly reaching out
is a lot more work which people won't realistically want to do too much over
the course of a day. If moving windows closer/further is a big use-case (which
it isn't in my concept), I'd rather find an easy way to to that with the mouse
than forcing people to reach out.

~~~
cwxm
I think that's very fair. It would be a tiring movement to do time after time
during the day vs the small movements that you have to do with a moouse.

------
metalliqaz
I don't think something like this will take off until a few things happen.
First, headsets have to be more comfortable, cheap, and convenient. Lets just
assume that will happen.

But also, programs will have to be made with VR in mind. This is still showing
browser windows and other programs as square items on a virtual screen. My
existing tri-screen setup (2nd hand corporate hardware, cheaps) is really good
at that, and I can use it without any claptrap on my face. I can also use it
with others when they are with me.

Perhaps apps that break out of the box will be more common when VR is more
widespread.

~~~
matthaeus
Yeah totally agree that this has no chance until HMDs get a lot more
comfortable to wear, and better especially in the resolution department.

This is not a "2D apps on virtual screens" concept though. Every app can be
freely moved, meaning there are no limitations to how you set up your
workspace(s).

Also, I agree that there are SOME apps that will greatly benefit from making
use of immersive/3D/stereo. But the significant majority of apps that you use
today are great in 2D and will remain really great in 2D.

------
RocketSyntax
More transparency on the fingers.

